# Another reason to dehorn?



## Thewife (Nov 17, 2008)

Saturday morning Pinky(1+ year old heifer, 5 inch horns) showed up at her spot to eat, just like every she does everyday.
Later, I noticed her off the slab, throwing her head in all different directions, acting like something was stuck to her head? Kinda like some calves do when they first get their ear tags.
When we put her into the squeeze, she was "different". She moved slow and did not argue with going into the squeeze. 
It obviously hurt her, when I  touched the base of her right horn. 

I am assuming, she got bumped out of her feed spot and got that horn slammed pretty hard as she pulled her head out of the feeder.
She was fine this morning, I let her out and she ran around tormenting everybody else! I was concerend at first because she was not eating, until I went back into the barn! Seems the boy filled her feeder last night with some good second cutting, she was well fed and just happy to be out!

We did have another one,  years ago that broke a horn. Some how it was broke and bent, allowing the blood to flow freely! We didn't really have the right equipment to deal with it. We used a hacksaw to cut it off, and a torch and a butter knife to cauterize it!
Her name became, Butterknife!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, horns are just nasty things.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 17, 2008)

cows will bump an break their horns off sometimes.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 17, 2008)

I really need to get her and another one dehorned soon. We still have flies flying aorund, so I haven't been really pushing the issue!
One has learned she has horns, and has been using them on the other critters!
Pinkys grand mother had a nice set of horns, she was a sweety! I never saw her use them on anybody and she never threatened to use them on me! It was kinda fun to watch people be afraid of her or call her a bull, because she had horns?


----------

